# Can anyone tell me what model this is



## jblaze (Mar 14, 2009)

Statesman with no id tags, has a 14.5 hp with a 42 inch cut and a hydrostatic trans. Any help would be great.


----------



## jblaze (Mar 14, 2009)

*Statesman*

Sorry I forgot the photo.


----------

